# B14 Instrament pannel options



## VidGameKing (Oct 29, 2003)

I just bought a 1996 B14 GXE from my Bro for $3000 it's a five speed manual and It has the basic display, I was wondering if it was possible for me to get the display with the tach on it too, would it hook up correctly? would all the idiot lights work? are there more idiot lights on the advanced display? thax for any reply!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I heard that it would work.. the clusters with the tach should be a perfect fit and fit in just like your old one. You can get a cluster with a tach from a junkyard (for 200sx or different b14 year). 
You'll have to mess around with the tach wiring and stuff, i think b14nissan.org has write-ups on how to install the cluster with tach.
I myself was too lazy to do the swap so i just went to Pep Boys and got myself aftermarket tach and i just hooked it up to the distributor (green wire). Works perfectly, only ran me about $49.


----------



## VidGameKing (Oct 29, 2003)

hmm... you just put it on your dash then? Or did you get one of those nifty pods that go on the pannel in fron of the door holding the windsheild? I was thinking, If I'm going to go with an external Tach, I'd stick it there. if you mounted it on your dash did you get one that sort of fit the motif of the interior? O did you get a plane 'ol crome style tin can with a meter inside kind? do they make external tachs with indiglo backlighting to match my dash upgrade?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Na i just installed it on the side.. here i have a picture
http://toxikshock.tripod.com/sentra//new_pics/new_Pics_10-28-03-003.jpg


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Im just too lazy to make the wiring behind it all nice and neat. All i need is those plactic hose covers in black and just cover that black wire that is sticking out..


----------

